# (ADULTS ONLY) Nymphology - Blue Magic



## Mongoose_Matt (Feb 23, 2003)

This is truly the book we could never print. Ever. It is just too full of naughtiness and innuendo to appear on the shelves of your local retail store.

As such, this instalment of the Encyclopaedia Arcane, Nymphology, is only available from RPGNow.com, where you must be old enough to possess a credit card in order to purchase it. If you are easily offended by humour of a sexual nature, DO NOT BUY THIS BOOK. It will offend. We promise.

Written by Grim Jim (Slayer’s Guide to Rules Lawyers and Female Gamers), Nymphology is a humorous look at the most secret arcane talent of all – that of Blue Magic, or Sex Magic.

In the yards, lavatories and dormitories of the various colleges of magic young students swap tales and cobbled together spells developed by other students of magic over the years. Some famous names in the field of magic have a history that is only told in notes passed in class and some of their early work is . . . enlightening to say the least, shedding light on their particular obsessions. Some drop out entirely to pursue this aspect of magic with complete devotion and clarity of purpose.

Covered within are original uses for existing spells in the field of Nymphology (including a few surprises for grease and enlarge spells. . .), new erotic spells, travels to the Elemental Plane of Lust, prestige classes you will never see anywhere else (the Agony Mage, Mystic Pimp, Seduction Mage and, of course, the Peeping Scryer), magic items, creatures of lust and a whole range of special tricks you can try when mastering this mighty magic.

Everything contained within this tome has a practical use in all fantasy-based d20 System games. But then, Grim is known to play some pretty strange games. . .

Anyway, if you are interested in perusing a copy of Nymphology - Blue Magic, take a trip to;

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=718


----------



## Darke (Feb 23, 2003)

hehe - Thumbs up for that!

das Darke


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 23, 2003)

Let me be the first to say congratulations.  I think it is products like these that will make gaming more respected among the public.  When they see tastefully done depictions of beautiful nude fantasy creatures, they'll realize that what we are playing is both game and art, and art as valid as painting, sculpture, and hentai.

I propose we should create a new field of ENnie in honor of this book: Greatest Advancement for the Gaming Community.





Okay, I give, I find this deliriously funny.  Why couldn't you have put this on sale _before_ Valentine's Day!    Judging from the contents mentioned above, I can't really expect a supremely tasteful book about the finer arts of implementing sexuality into your campaigns, and somehow I doubt there will be interspersed quotes of the Kama Sutra and the Song of Solomon.

It sounds . . . interesting, but then again I haven't even bought the Book of Eldritch Might yet, so I'm not likely to start my online purchases with this.  But I'm sure some people will delight in it, much as I had fun with the Slayers Guide to Female Gamers and Rule Lawyers (both of which sold out at my local gaming store before I had a chance to buy either).  Hopefully some people will post a review.

I have only one thing to ask:  Is it 3.5e-compatible?


----------



## Mongoose_Matt (Feb 23, 2003)

It has to be said, Grim Jim does have a gift for this sort of material


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 23, 2003)

Shouldn't it be "Nymphomancy"?

Anyway, this is one of those things I'd buy if it weren't a pdf.  While I'm old enough to have a credit card, I'm also old enough to have one perilously close to it's limit. I try not to use it unless I have to...


----------



## Mongoose_Matt (Feb 23, 2003)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> *Shouldn't it be "Nymphomancy"?
> 
> Anyway, this is one of those things I'd buy if it weren't a pdf.  While I'm old enough to have a credit card, I'm also old enough to have one perilously close to it's limit. I try not to use it unless I have to... *




If it is any consolation, I sympathise completely. . .


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 24, 2003)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> *Shouldn't it be "Nymphomancy"?
> 
> Anyway, this is one of those things I'd buy if it weren't a pdf.  While I'm old enough to have a credit card, I'm also old enough to have one perilously close to it's limit. I try not to use it unless I have to... *




And those that were crazy about the art would be..."nympho-maniacs"?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2003)

Holy cow, this is a funny book.  Bardic Hiding is a great spell, and I would have really liked to have it last year.  Still reading, and laughing.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 24, 2003)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And those that were crazy about the art would be..."nympho-maniacs"? *




Hmmm, Nymphography? Pornomancy? Satyriomancy? 

The mind boggles....

The Auld Grump, remember: Prudery and Punnery don't mix....


----------



## rpghost (Feb 24, 2003)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> *Anyway, this is one of those things I'd buy if it weren't a pdf.  While I'm old enough to have a credit card, I'm also old enough to have one perilously close to it's limit. I try not to use it unless I have to... *




Mongoose has the same low cost options as every other vendor on RPGNow to create a POD (Print on Demand) version to sell. It's simple to do, costs only a few bucks and provides a quality end product mailed to your door at a reasonable price.

Nag them, maybe they'll do it.

http://www.RPGNow.com/pod.php


Also, RPGNow does take Money Orders from your local post office or bank. Just print out the checkout page and send in your money order. They are less then a buck to buy usually. Hell Kwik Trip even sells them for 70 some cents.

James


----------



## thundershot (Feb 24, 2003)

Gah! I didn't know PODs were available yet! I remember Morrus saying something about them a while back, but never heard anything else about it... 

*looks into it*

Damn, not that many books are available POD. What's the deal with that? Is there a downside to a publisher?


Chris


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 24, 2003)

thundershot said:
			
		

> *Damn, not that many books are available POD. What's the deal with that? Is there a downside to a publisher?*



The publisher has to pay for 10 books to be printed up front in order to provide POD services on RPGNow. And you are in the red until around 6-7 of them are sold. (Unless you charge a high price for the POD.) While it isn't expensive, it is a chunk of change that most e-publishers cannot afford. Those who can are the types who are going to go to print in a few months anyway.

Also, when your book falls off the front page, your sales volume plummets. Suppose you do sell those first 9 in a month, when the 10th one sells do you really want to buy another 10 copies that may not sell?


----------



## Mongoose_Matt (Feb 24, 2003)

Seems like the first review of Nymphology is up  

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_reviews_info.php?products_id=718&reviews_id=563&


----------



## Mongoose_Matt (Mar 7, 2003)

It _actually_ got to the weekly number one slot  

I would love to hear stories of this book being used in actual games. . .


----------



## Urklore (Mar 7, 2003)

Actually the book got extensive use over the weekend. One of the more common 'delights' in the village of Homeshead (well know it is the Ruined City of Homeshard since the Dwarves took over, long story) is Necrorella.

Necrorella is um, ahem, one of the more 'entertaining' people in the village whose job is the arts of 'pleasing'. My players were shocked when they found that she was the one animatng the dead body to hone her 'craft'. When they found her book they were amuzed on the new 'magics' described therein (thanks too this new PDF). The cleric devoted to the god of wine and good times plans on taking a few levels of wizardy so he can use the spells.


----------

